# 10 Orchestration Techniques Series



## Mattia Chiappa

Hi!

This thread is about an orchestration series on YouTube, I started a few months ago. In each episode I'm breaking down 10 variations of the same melody using different orchestrations and harmonic devices. I hope you'll enjoy it and find it useful.

I will keep adding the new episodes below as they come out

Matt


----------



## RonV

Thanks for sharing, Mattia! Love all of your ideas!


----------



## Mark Stothard

This is fantastic Mattia and has come at a great time for me. I don’t know why you’re embarrassed as you presented very well.

I’ll be taking something from it for sure as I’ve been struggling trying to orchestrate a track I’ve been working for a couple of weeks now, and I’ve had no idea how to fix this. Hopefully the things you have just shown will help here.


Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

quality, thanks for providing some notation - It's a lot easier to read than midi.


----------



## axb312

I hereby confirm there is demand...


----------



## visiblenoise

Thanks! As a total beginner to orchestration I really liked seeing the breakdown of all of these examples (which sounded great and got me interested, that's really important). I wasn't even expecting to sit for the whole thing when I started watching.


----------



## Terry93D

axb312 said:


> I hereby confirm there is demand...



Seconded.


----------



## ScarletJerry

Hi Mattia,

Thank you for sharing this. You are very talented! I assume that you are using the BBCSO from Spitfire as your main library (I'm looking at your Logic screen in your YouTube video? It sounds great, especially the strings and brass.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

ScarletJerry said:


> Hi Mattia,
> 
> Thank you for sharing this. You are very talented! I assume that you are using the BBCSO from Spitfire as your main library (I'm looking at your Logic screen in your YouTube video? It sounds great, especially the strings and brass.
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


Hey thanks! Yeah I'm using BBCSO for everything except for brass which is Sample Modeling. I do still use it occasionally for brass but mostly shorts and rarely for beefing up SM on ff passages. Differently from many people here I still love BBCSO, I find it very agile and flexible.


----------



## Gingerbread

I'm so glad you made this video, it's truly illuminating and helpful. Any estimate on when Part 2 will be ready? (No pressure, haha!)


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Gingerbread said:


> I'm so glad you made this video, it's truly illuminating and helpful. Any estimate on when Part 2 will be ready? (No pressure, haha!)


Thanks man! I've started making the score reductions today and I'll be shooting as soon as I'm done with that. I'm hoping to be done by next weekend


----------



## Terry93D

Fantastic, fantastic video - very useful and handy. I'm sure, though, that I'm not the only one wondering if the reductions will be made available for downloading to study closer.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Terry93D said:


> Fantastic, fantastic video - very useful and handy. I'm sure, though, that I'm not the only one wondering if the reductions will be made available for downloading to study closer.


print screen homie!


----------



## TravB

Thank you, Mattia, for taking the time to share your knowledge with the community. This style of presentation is fantastic, please continue!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Terry93D said:


> Fantastic, fantastic video - very useful and handy. I'm sure, though, that I'm not the only one wondering if the reductions will be made available for downloading to study closer.


Hey thanks! It might not be for you but I made the PDF available on my Patreon.


----------



## LudovicVDP

Very very nice! Thanks for making that video.


----------



## RobbertZH

Mattia Chiappa said:


> I hope you'll be able to take something out of it. I'll keep sharing if there's a demand, so let me know what you think!




Thanks for this video with your clear explanation. Indeed helpful.

Hope that you have time to make a second video with the explanation of the last 10 orchestrations.


----------



## Stringtree

Awwww, thanks! There's no excuse to run out of ideas. Facing danger, or breathing in the first breath of spring, contemplating a mystery, or bobbling awkwardly across the floor with a broken wing, this is an absolutely inspiring bunch of variations on a theme by... Well, yourself.

Bravohhhh!

Greg


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Episode 2 is out! I've linked it on top


----------



## Living Fossil

@Mattia Chiappa :
Great video! 
One unrelated comment:
As i've noticed, you haven't set the clock on the wall to summertime yet.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Living Fossil said:


> @Mattia Chiappa :
> Great video!
> One unrelated comment:
> As i've noticed, you haven't set the clock on the wall to summertime yet.


Ahah I didn't think anybody would notice it. I keep telling myself to do it every time I look at it but never have


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

I've added a new episode at the top for those still interested in watched these. It's also linked here 

Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## marclawsonmusic

I just found this video today and really enjoyed watching. You are very talented, Mattia. Great work!

Also, your name looks very Italian. Are you from Italy?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

marclawsonmusic said:


> I just found this video today and really enjoyed watching. You are very talented, Mattia. Great work!
> 
> Also, your name looks very Italian. Are you from Italy?


Thanks! Yes I'm from Italy, if wasn't also clear from my accent


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Hi people! Episode 4 is coming out in a few hours. I'll leave a link here:


----------



## ProfoundSilence

sigh, *just after* I should be in bed. 

my luck I'll be lying awake trying to fall asleep anyways.


----------



## widekeys

Thank you for keeping posting these videos. I watch end enjoy them.


----------



## Rob Burnley

Great work - subscribed and looking forward to seeing more videos


----------



## iMovieShout

Alright alright!! Came across the variations piece on SoundCloud and I have to admit I thought I was listening to one of John Williams' lessons on orchestration and improvisation. Amazing work Mattia. Congrats!!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

jpb007.uk said:


> Alright alright!! Came across the variations piece on SoundCloud and I have to admit I thought I was listening to one of John Williams' lessons on orchestration and improvisation. Amazing work Mattia. Congrats!!


Apparently I have to steal everything I do from John Williams. It's a sickness really


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Apparently I have to steal everything I do from John Williams. It's a sickness really



You're borrowing what he borrowed. 

Williams was never loved for his unique orchestrations - he was loved by his effective application of orchestration yes, but it was always his motivic mastery that carried his career. 

But he learned by studying those before him, and they learned by studying those before them, and they learned - yeah you guessed it. 

we're learning from what he derived from the masters, so it's kind of an imitation of an imitation... but they, that's how every single genre works.


----------



## Uiroo

ProfoundSilence said:


> Williams was never loved for his unique orchestrations - he was loved by his effective application of orchestration yes, but it was always his motivic mastery that carried his career.


Who would you say is loved for his/her unique orchestrations?


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Uiroo said:


> Who would you say is loved for his/her unique orchestrations?



Ravel, stravinsky, debussy - most of these composers actually have some really genius stuff that was inventive at the time. Wagner, mahler are a different vein as well.

Williams lifted a lot of devices almost word for word - and applied them to his carefully constructed melodic material.



Here is a great example, the figuration in the high strings with the Horn melody would be something that he uses pretty similiarly in flight to neverland, for instance - although the modulation sounds similiar to one he used in TFA in torn apart.

Also, notice the dovetailing at the end of that phrase from the frenchorns to the trombones, to the bassoon - when then goes up to the clarinet, and then to the flutes. Something mattia talked about in his other orchestration tips people should know video - these devices have been passed down and evolved for a while - but when williams uses them, it's no longer new! He'll use the same general orchestrations from tchaikovsky's sugar plum fairy, nut cracker, trepak - ect - when it suites the mood. Infact most would agree home alone is just a tchaikosky homage.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

I once heard that orchestration is all about learning 1000 different devices / combinations / tricks... and how to apply them.

These videos present some great tried-and-true combinations - all using the same original melodic idea. So, even beyond orchestration, you can learn about variation and getting more mileage out of your melodies.

These videos are excellent. Great work, Mattia. I am definitely a fan.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

paused at 37.

I've realllly got to get some sleep before work tomorrow


----------



## iMovieShout

Also a definite fan of your videos - thanks Mattia


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Uiroo said:


> Who would you say is loved for his/her unique orchestrations?


That is indeed a very tricky question, particularly because I think it's a little hard to separate orchestration from the composition. 

I do think there's still plenty of room to be original these days but not in a conventional sort way. There's a ton of really weird inventive music being produced right not but it might not necessarily be the type of music most people would be able to latch onto. 

I do agree with @ProfoundSilence, and I do think there's still so much we can learn from Ravel or Debussy but that still lies to me in a more standard approach to orchestration. Their work is amazing and certainly was original at the time but they didn't necessarily invent the wheel themselves. Just like languages are ever evolving with new words, etc, we do still have to speak the same language to able to understand each other, right? They themselves studied the works of the greats the came before them and built upon it, I think it's as simple as that. Arguably not just music but most products humans make are derivative, or aim to improve something that came before. 

I think it's a little hard to separate the orchestration genius from the music itself because it can be very specific to the music it was designed for. I certainly tried to steal devices I didn't really understand at the time and transfer them to my own music (still do), but it never really works, does it?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Mattia Chiappa said:


> most products humans make are derivative



Somebody just sent this over to me and I think is so cool to be on the receiving end of being ripped off for once ahaha.

It might be a coincidence but I had to share it with you since we were on this topic just yesterday.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Somebody just sent this over to me and I think is so cool to be on the receiving end of being ripped off for once ahaha.



LOL, that's pretty shameless... but congrats!


----------



## Simon Schrenk

ProfoundSilence said:


> But he learned by studying those before him, and they learned by studying those before them, and they learned - yeah you guessed it.


I think I do: So Williams studied Stravinski etc. And Mattia studied Williams. And the guy from the video above studied Mattia 🤔😂 it kinda makes sense now 👍


----------



## BlackDorito

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Somebody just sent this over to me


This 'knockoff' brings up a question for me: do all these wonderful orchestrations you've done use the BBCSO for literally all the instruments except for the SM brass? I never gave BBCSO much consideration, but in your loving hands, it sounds great. Am I listening to the Core signal, or perhaps one of the Professional signals?


----------



## tebling

Latest video is fantastic! So many brilliant ideas - there's a lot to unpack here.

I just about lost it at the HZ cameo


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

BlackDorito said:


> This 'knockoff' brings up a question for me: do all these wonderful orchestrations you've done use the BBCSO for literally all the instruments except for the SM brass? I never gave BBCSO much consideration, but in your loving hands, it sounds great. Am I listening to the Core signal, or perhaps one of the Professional signals?


Yep. It's indeed all BBCSO except for brass. I'm also layering with a few instances of BHCT, it's mostly for thickening up some common doublings like fl.and picc., bones and timp., strings 8va. It's really low in volume though, I could take it away and you wouldn't really notice go away.

It's the pro version, I've picked it up last year in pre-sale.


----------



## BlackDorito

Here's a version of Orchestration #3 using BBCSO Discover (with permission from Mattia). Those who download the free Discover can test out at least some of the 40 orchestrations. If you have Sibelius, you can just hook up Discover directly to it as I did here - no DAW. As you can see, I had to write out the trills 
https://youtu.be/jcl7PL2BhJ0


----------



## Simon Lee

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Last week I posted an example of 20 different orchestrations and some people expressed an interest for a breakdown. Up until now, I've been a bit reluctant to share videos here, because I'm very new to this and to be completely honest I feel a little bit embarrassed but here you go.
> 
> I hope you'll be able to take something out of it. I'll keep sharing if there's a demand, so let me know what you think!
> 
> EDIT: I will keep adding the new episodes below as they come out.



I love Number 37 where you play “the lick”


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Hello people! Just letting you know that episode 5 will be out in a few hours at 5PM BST. I'll leave a link below, if you wanna tune in.

Matt


----------



## Living Fossil

The purpose of this posting is to bring this great thread up, since
the spam attack of Mr. Spilling obscures this forum.

Haven't seen the later episodes,
however i deeply recommend this series to everyone interested in orchestration.
Mattia really knows what he talks about, even if he puts more effort on the content than on the spicey packaging.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Thanks @Living Fossil that's very kind. I'm still very new to making videos and and it's indeed a much harder task than I ever imagined. There's so much to unravel and I lack some very basic tools that would make the whole process much easier and looking more polished in the end. I plan at some point to invest some money to up my production value but in the meantime I'm really trying my best with what I have. I'm amazed by the support I'm receiving and that people are still willing to watch despite the flaws.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Thanks @Living Fossil that's very kind. I'm still very new to making videos and and it's indeed a much harder task than I ever imagined. There's so much to unravel and I lack some very basic tools that would make the whole process much easier and looking more polished in the end. I plan at some point to invest some money to up my production value but in the meantime I'm really trying my best with what I have. I'm amazed by the support I'm receiving and that people are still willing to watch despite the flaws.


Mattia, keep it up man! You’re already doing a great job, and people clearly want more, so just keep on doing what you’re doing!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Mattia, keep it up man! You’re already doing a great job, and people clearly want more, so just keep on doing what you’re doing!


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hello people! Just letting you know that episode 5 will be out in a few hours at 5PM BST. I'll leave a link below, if you wanna tune in.
> 
> Mattia, your series of videos is great and very inspiring, so glad I found it. Please go on !


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Hello hello good people! 

A new episode is coming out in only a few hours, 4PM BST. I'm trying something different with this one, adapting the melody to famous franchises, movies and tv series. Hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

If anyone wants to help: Trying to scratch together a rough overview and catalogue.



I trust ViC members enough to let yall edit. The goal is to leave out some of the minor details and jot down the basic meat and potatoes(or just potatoes for our veggie/vegan members!) so that it's easy to glance at when you're in a pickle. 

I.e. "I have a french horn melody, what do I want to put around it?" or "I've got this really cool pad/shimmer going on - but can't figure out what melody instrument works well with this" or "what kinda instrument would make a good counter melody here?"

On a personal level I plan on doing this with some of the other commercial products available, but since mattias' is public, figured I'd see if others would appreciate/want to participate in mapping this out. 

As cool as these videos are, it can easily become cumbersome to find a specific orchestration when there is 50 of them haha.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

ProfoundSilence said:


> If anyone wants to help: Trying to scratch together a rough overview and catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust ViC members enough to let yall edit. The goal is to leave out some of the minor details and jot down the basic meat and potatoes(or just potatoes for our veggie/vegan members!) so that it's easy to glance at when you're in a pickle.
> 
> I.e. "I have a french horn melody, what do I want to put around it?" or "I've got this really cool pad/shimmer going on - but can't figure out what melody instrument works well with this" or "what kinda instrument would make a good counter melody here?"
> 
> On a personal level I plan on doing this with some of the other commercial products available, but since mattias' is public, figured I'd see if others would appreciate/want to participate in mapping this out.
> 
> As cool as these videos are, it can easily become cumbersome to find a specific orchestration when there is 50 of them haha.



wow thanks for this!


----------



## Brasart

ProfoundSilence said:


> If anyone wants to help: Trying to scratch together a rough overview and catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust ViC members enough to let yall edit. The goal is to leave out some of the minor details and jot down the basic meat and potatoes(or just potatoes for our veggie/vegan members!) so that it's easy to glance at when you're in a pickle.
> 
> I.e. "I have a french horn melody, what do I want to put around it?" or "I've got this really cool pad/shimmer going on - but can't figure out what melody instrument works well with this" or "what kinda instrument would make a good counter melody here?"
> 
> On a personal level I plan on doing this with some of the other commercial products available, but since mattias' is public, figured I'd see if others would appreciate/want to participate in mapping this out.
> 
> As cool as these videos are, it can easily become cumbersome to find a specific orchestration when there is 50 of them haha.



This is a great initiative, thanks!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Mattia Chiappa said:


> wow thanks for this!


No doubt you're familiar with that spread sheet from verta's orchestration 3, I've been meaning to do something like this. 

ALSO thought about doing the same with score reductions in full scores on youtube, but I don't want to get too ambitious. 




For instance
Moody, somber, mourning, sparse. 

Melody: Bassoon
Pedal: Celli
Bass: Descending Contrabass
(Optional) Accent climax of phrase with viola divisi filling out harmony 



Or even just time stamping really interesting devices, like the opening of the 4th movement, where Tchaikovsky puts solo bassoon at the top of it's register and then a3 flutes doubling at the bottom of their register - creating almost a foggy/fuzzy distant horn in the mist timbre... It's very unique and wooly(making up terms are we). 

Ofcourse those bitter sweet string voicings with voice crossing in the stereo field is also really interesting, but the formula wouldn't work the same with modern string seating. 

Anyways, great devices with scores, links, and the main instruments would be great for me to start cataloguing instead of just going "ahh that's cool" and never coming back to it.

Edit:

maybe I'll start a thread here! See how that goes.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

(1) Orchestration Example Catalogue!(Group Effort) | VI-CONTROL (vi-control.net)

Feel free to join me here, I start this!

@Mattia Chiappa 

Going to try to work on a few a night of adding yours to that google doc, but for now I'm going to try to get that thread start and I just KNOW you want to join in.


----------



## WillMah Gold

ProfoundSilence said:


> No doubt you're familiar with that spread sheet from verta's orchestration 3, I've been meaning to do something like this.
> 
> ALSO thought about doing the same with score reductions in full scores on youtube, but I don't want to get too ambitious.


YT Videos: Great idea. Planned to do this since long time but never get to the point of really starting it. Some time ago I put my collected thoughts and insights into a table file, for example from the courses from Thinkspace and the videos from Guy Michelmore, but also various books on the subject of film music / moods / orchestrations, etc. However, all in German.Youve mentioned a "spread sheet from verta's orchestration 3". I would love to read that, cause I've I watched the video a week ago and unfortunately I didn't take any notes on it. Can you tell me where to find the sheet?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

ProfoundSilence said:


> No doubt you're familiar with that spread sheet from verta's orchestration 3, I've been meaning to do something like this.


I haven't checked that one out yet but I will soon. Might give me some ideas for the next episode 



> ALSO thought about doing the same with score reductions in full scores on youtube, but I don't want to get too ambitious.


Once I'm done with the series, I will mash all the examples together along with the reductions so that it's a little easier to navigate. That was always the plan


----------



## AlvinSWong

ProfoundSilence said:


> If anyone wants to help: Trying to scratch together a rough overview and catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust ViC members enough to let yall edit. The goal is to leave out some of the minor details and jot down the basic meat and potatoes(or just potatoes for our veggie/vegan members!) so that it's easy to glance at when you're in a pickle.
> 
> I.e. "I have a french horn melody, what do I want to put around it?" or "I've got this really cool pad/shimmer going on - but can't figure out what melody instrument works well with this" or "what kinda instrument would make a good counter melody here?"
> 
> On a personal level I plan on doing this with some of the other commercial products available, but since mattias' is public, figured I'd see if others would appreciate/want to participate in mapping this out.
> 
> As cool as these videos are, it can easily become cumbersome to find a specific orchestration when there is 50 of them haha.



Oh hey this is great!

At one point I learned that some filmmakers and directors of photography made “look books” for themselves to reference when they need to go for a certain vibe or look their project is calling for. Colour grade, visual composition framing, lighting etc. Always thought that an equivalent of that for media composers with orchestrations and phrasing and colour combinations was a brilliant idea.

Would be another fascinating video series to interview and sneak peak look at different composers behind the scenes of what their personal collections include and their workflow . Already refreshing to see Mattia’s.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

WillMah Gold said:


> .Youve mentioned a "spread sheet from verta's orchestration 3". I would love to read that, cause I've I watched the video a week ago and unfortunately I didn't take any notes on it. Can you tell me where to find the sheet?


It was uploaded onto verta's forum under the class. Each class has its own private password protected forum that uses the same password as the Vimeo


----------



## WillMah Gold

ProfoundSilence said:


> It was uploaded onto verta's forum under the class. Each class has its own private password protected forum that uses the same password as the Vimeo
> 
> 
> ProfoundSilence said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was uploaded onto verta's forum under the class. Each class has its own private password protected forum that uses the same password as the Vimeo
Click to expand...


I'm stupid! It never crossed my mind to take a look there, even though I watched some MV masterclasses by now. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Hello people! A new episode will be out tomorrow at 5pm GMT

Hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Simon Lee

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hello people! A new episode will be out tomorrow at 5pm GMT
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy it!



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Uiroo

Mattia, 

I love your videos, looking forward to the next one!

Just some feedback on the premieres: I'm not too keen on seeing videos in my YouTube feed that I can't watch, I just don't see the point if its not a livestream. It's basically like "Hey, HERE's a video that you can't watch because it's not released yet!". 

I'm probably the only one who's bothering that, but if not you might think about not doing that


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Uiroo said:


> Mattia,
> 
> I love your videos, looking forward to the next one!
> 
> Just some feedback on the premieres: I'm not too keen on seeing videos in my YouTube feed that I can't watch, I just don't see the point if its not a livestream. It's basically like "Hey, HERE's a video that you can't watch because it's not released yet!".
> 
> I'm probably the only one who's bothering that, but if not you might think about not doing that


Hi, thanks for your feedback.

I only do premieres for the videos in this series. You get a bit of a kick start boost in visibility if some people tune in. With all the time and preparation that goes into the series anything that might help get the most out of them and reach a bigger audience is a win for me.

Plus these are half hours long videos and it does give people time to ask me questions and interact with each other.

Thanks though, I'm sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## Uiroo

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hi, thanks for your feedback.
> 
> I only do premieres for the videos in this series. You get a bit of a kick start boost in visibility if some people tune in. With all the time and preparation that goes into the series anything that might help get most of them and reach a bigger audience is a win for me.
> 
> Plus these are half hours long videos, and it does give people time to ask me questions and interact with each other.
> 
> Thanks though, I'm sorry if that bothers you.


Yeah, makes sense.


----------



## Gingerbread

Can't wait!!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

I really dug 64

Also the tip about the runs on 69 is another powertip - I've seen a few of things try to lean on hedwigs' unsuccessfully because they didn't know what williams was doing with the runs, so people just put random runs in and it falls flat. Understanding why things work is just as important as learning what works, this is how I try to digest orchestrations! Why is xyz there? ect.


----------



## Blackster

These tips are really great, many thanks, Mattia!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

ProfoundSilence said:


> I really dug 64


That was one of my favourites out of all the 70 examples


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

What's up peeps? It's been a while  Just stealing your attention from all the sample talk to communicate that a new episode will be released tomorrow at 5PM BST. If you wanna tune in during the premiere to ask questions or just chat I'll be there too.


----------



## ChristianM

Mattia Chiappa said:


> What's up peeps? It's been a while  Just stealing your attention from all the sample talk to communicate that a new episode will be released tomorrow at 5PM BST. If you wanna tune in during the premiere to ask questions or just chat I'll be there too.



great


----------



## lucky909091

Yeah!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Orchestration 80 was worth the wait


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

ProfoundSilence said:


> Orchestration 80 was worth the wait


ahah that was the most fun I had in a while


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

What's up guys! I haven't posted in a while 

For those still interested, yesterday I released the final episode of the series (well kind of, the first part of it at least). To wrap it up, I've written a piece based on the main theme and used some of the orchestrations featured in the past, alongside new ones. Oh, and I've hired a real orchestra to play it


----------



## Ricgus3

Love this Mattia! Learning so much from your videos!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa

Ricgus3 said:


> Love this Mattia! Learning so much from your videos!


Thanks!


----------



## KEM

Mattia Chiappa said:


> What's up guys! I haven't posted in a while
> 
> For those still interested, yesterday I released the final episode of the series (well kind of, the first part of it at least). To wrap it up, I've written a piece based on the main theme and used some of the orchestrations featured in the past, alongside new ones. Oh, and I've hired a real orchestra to play it




Your channel is one of those hidden gems I always try to promote to people wanting to learn about this stuff, now that all the episodes are out (almost) I’m gonna go back through all of them and take some notes, and congrats on getting to this point with the series!!


----------



## Ricgus3

I loved this style and tried to use the same techniques and make my own melody. Really happy with the knowledge I got from this!









Adventure Feel - Nucleus Areia


Practicing my Orchestral skills, influenced by Mattia Chiappas Orchestral tip series on Youtube. Using Nucleus and Areia for sound and TDR plugins for mixing.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------

